

Show HN: Namethrive has brandable domains for startups - pbj

Hi HN - We're a small team of domainers that made Namethrive to help startups launch with killer names for less than the cost of a Macbook Pro.<p>Our goal is to help entrepreneurs stop wasting time when it comes to picking out a name for their projects. So many startups and side projects that we see on HN (among other places) end up launching with poor names or obscure foreign TLDs, and we want to change that.<p>We're hoping to significantly expand our selection in the coming weeks and may also be doing some domain giveaways on twitter soon, so stay tuned if you're interested.
======
dcpdx
Those are some pretty darn good names. Do you guys actually own these or are
you an exchange service for the real owners?

I definitely see the benefit in offering straight-up, no-nonsense domains for
a reasonable price, although I do think there's a chance that the owners will
not get as much as they could have if the names were auctioned. Have you
thought about a "Buy it now" type feature in addition to an open
bidding/auction price? Seems like it would provide a chance for the owners to
get more money out of the sale if the demand for a name is particularly high.

~~~
freshhawk
(I know nothing about namethrive specifically)

The auction model is pretty much the standard for the domaining industry,
especially when the auction site is selling their own inventory.

The reason the auction model is standard in the domain industry is because of
how easy it is to game with shill bidding, so be wary. The culture around the
domainer industry is very different (in the same way that silicon valley
startup culture is very different) and encourages and applauds "creative"
monetization techniques.

This is an industry that openly advertises domain hijacking services at
conferences (sorry, "domain recovery").

I'm happy they are going with straight up fixed price sales, It's hard to
trust an auction site from people who self identify as "domainers".

------
pbj
Clicky -> <http://namethrive.com>

------
callmeed
Would you be willing to let people sell domains on consignment?

~~~
pbj
Yeah, absolutely. I'm hoping to have a signup for that added to the site
within the coming week or so.

------
rawsyntax
A search function or tag system would be good

